# 65 rally gauge tach and a MSD ignition



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay, how do these two work together? I have a 65 Rally gauge cluster and I just had a MSD 6 installed with my motor and my mech is not sure so I figured I'd ask here first.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmm......the guy that could best answer that from experience is AWOL right now.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi. Just posted this on the wrong year forum (newbie):
I have an MSD distributor and am having trouble making it work with my tach. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.

Is there anyone who can help with this now?


----------

